# Opening a franchise



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I have thought about it. Our house is zoned residential/commercial, which means we can run a buisness from our house. We are looking at putting up a large garage and I've told my husband jokingly that I want to open a Halloween store in it during the season. I wouldn't have a rental fee for the store. I don't know how I would even go about it. Maybe once it's up I'll look into it. A plus side is I just started making my own props so maybe I could sell my own stuff . Just thoughts for the future.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*franchise fun*

Hallow - I would do a BIG investigation before jumping in and making any sort of franchise investment. Contact the BBB in your area - Better Business Bureau. They have resources that can point you in the best direction. Also - I would do a good deal of library and internet searching on starting and running your own business. Forget the label Halloween and just learn as much as you can about ANY franchise experiences. Then I would drop a tank of gas on exploring the real deal. Take a drive and speak with the store managers at any of the Halloween stores that you admire. They are seasonal for the most part - so they could help give you an impression of how they stay afloat in the off season (is there really _ANY_ off season for TRUE lovers of Halloween!? Good luck!


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I noticed that Spirit has changed their link from franchise opportunities to consignment opportunites and moved it way down to the bottom of their homepage. I've thought about it, but don't have the time right now.http://www.spirithalloween.com/consignment-opportunities/


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I have spoken to several of the companies about opening a store in our city at a time when the nearest one away was 45 miles. They are very good to their current franchises. If one of them is even considering your city for an additional store they will block you out. The person who owns the one 45 miles away said they were interested in our city therefore it was off limits. It took them three years to actually put one here.


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you both for your input. I (already do own my own business (A salon & day spa~I know a far cry from a Halloween Store). My lease is up on my space in about 4 yrs so I'm not sure if I want to renew or move on to something different. I was thinking if I could make enough during the season and perhaps convert to a Xmas store for the other Holidays & then be able to take 6 months off~that would be sooo sweet. 

That is a great idea to talk to some of the other store owners & get their input. I've checked out Halloween Express & they want a load of money to start ($10K to sign on & $85k for product) as well as a 5 yr contract~not sure yet if its a year round one or seasonal though & Spirit Halloween only makes you pay for the product you sell. They take back the rest after the season. Which is how they are on consignment. They ship all the product to you & then take back the left overs. We don't have any Halloween Express Store out my way anymore so I wouldn't be able to talk to anyone in that aspect.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I say combine 'em!! Juzz think of the possibilities! Who doesn't need a good "spa day" after surviving Halloween!! LOL Good luck on whatever you decide. . .


----------

